# [SOLVED] Computer acting very slow after a crash



## Neutral12 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi, I'm new here, and I'm not 100% certain if this is the correct board to put this in, but...

The computer I'm using is: Toshiba Satellite L755D-S5160 (laptop), I'm running Windows 7 home premium 64 bit.

Here's my situation. It all started on Monday or so when I was doing my everyday business. Suddenly, my computer froze completely, nothing worked, not even ctrl+alt+del worked. My natural response was to shut it down manually using the power button. Once I did that I noticed there was an error screen that had a black background with white words (I really wish I could of screenshot this, I wasnt thinking). So again, I shut it down and boot it back up.

For the most part everything worked normally. However, I noticed the computer was being extremely cripple ever since the crash. It takes forever to boot up, load any programs, and perform any actions. It's even slow when I enter safe mode... I knew something was horribly wrong.

I tried the following things: CCleaner, Anti-Virus Scan, Malwarebytes, Defragmenting, System Restore, Factory Reset, and even reinstall using a windows 7 disc. None of these things fixed my computers slowdown.

Also, I don't know where my original Windows 7 installer is. So my friend told me I should try burning a windows 7 iso. So I did that and that's what I used.

I tried asking people I knew, nobody was for sure certain. I was told it could possibly be a hardware or ram problem, I'm really confused, frustrated, and freaking out because I can't afford a new laptop. So I decided to come here and ask for help.

What should I do about this problem? I really appreciate any help I'm given, and I'm thankful for that.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Computer acting very slow after a crash*

Hi and welcome to TSF I suggest you run a hard drive diagnostic SeaTools for DOS tutorial
seatools usually works for testing


----------



## Neutral12 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: Computer acting very slow after a crash*

I tried booting that and this is what I got:

http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w177/Neutral12/IMG_20130627_151739_zpsd248c299.jpg

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Computer acting very slow after a crash*

Hi, doesn't look good, you didn't drop it or has it taken a knock? The next thing is to see if the BIOS can see the HDD. Since this is a a Toshiba press and hold the F2 key then start the laptop. This will open the bios, check to see if it finds and lists the hdd.


----------



## Neutral12 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: Computer acting very slow after a crash*

Well, it has taken a few accidental knocks in the past if I remember correctly.

Also, this is what I got when I opened F2:

http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w177/Neutral12/IMG_20130627_173049_zps7383e34a.jpg

And in case this helps I noticed my graphics score was very low on the system rating, can this be part of the cause?

http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w177/Neutral12/IMG_20130627_171903_zps5c0bbcd5.jpg


----------



## Neutral12 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: Computer acting very slow after a crash*

I really suspect that this will end up being some type of hardware problem. I'm being told it could be one of the following:

RAM Issues
Graphic Card Issues
Harddrive Issues
I'll probably take this laptop to Best Buy today and see what they have to say.

Edit: So sorry about the double post, it was an accident.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Computer acting very slow after a crash*

Hi it is showing in the bios but could still be failing there are toshiba diagnostic tools here Software Utilities
see if they can test the hdd and if not consider the hard drive failing and replace,if they can test run both the short and long and issue shown the drive needs replaced.


----------



## Neutral12 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: Computer acting very slow after a crash*

I dont think these are working, none say they support Windows 7. I tried running Windows Diagnostic Tool Ver. 1.12 (For IDE/ATA/SATA Hard Drives) and what happens is it tells me to select which one to test, but I can't, because it doesn't allow me to select anything. Should I just assume the harddrive is failing?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Computer acting very slow after a crash*

Sometimes a laptops HDD can be restored by shutting down, removing the battery, press and hold the on button for 10 seconds, then carefully remove and reinsert the HDD several times to mechanically clean the contacts.

It's free to do and it sometimes returns a HDD to full operation. But if it does return, you'd want to run a HDD health program on it, one that comes from the HDD manufacturer.


----------



## Neutral12 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: Computer acting very slow after a crash*

May I ask where I could locate the HDD inside my laptop?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer acting very slow after a crash*

Replacing a Hard Drive on a Toshiba Satellite P775D Laptop - YouTube


----------



## Neutral12 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: Computer acting very slow after a crash*

Well I tried following the suggestions Jim made, it doesn't seem to make things any better sadly.


----------



## Neutral12 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: Computer acting very slow after a crash*

Please forgive me for the double post again, I don't see an option for modifying my old posts, unless I don't see it...

But I think I officially confirmed that this is a HDD problem. A buddy of mine recommended me to boot Ubuntu off a burned CD. I did this, and here's what I noticed. Not only was it running smoothly and crisp, since it's running off the RAM as well as the CD, meaning the hard drive isn't involved... I think this means I've located the culprit.

Does this actually confirm the problem though? If so, where would be the best place to find a new hard drive for my laptop?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer acting very slow after a crash*

Use the* Ubuntu Live CD* to backup your files to an external USB HDD. 
Once safely backed up. Download the ISO image for *Seatools *in my signature, Burn the image to CD using* IMGBurn *also in my signature. Boot off of the newly created CD and run the Short and Long tests on the drive. If either tests fails this will confirm that the HDD has failed and needs to be replaced. 
I don't know what part of the world your are in, but if you are in the US you can order a 2.5" Laptop/Notebook HDD from newegg, or amazon


----------



## Neutral12 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: Computer acting very slow after a crash*

I'm getting this message again when I accept the terms:

http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w177/Neutral12/IMG_20130627_151739_zpsd248c299.jpg

Does this mean the HDD has failed?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Computer acting very slow after a crash*

Have you tried removing and reseating the drive if it is still the same it sounds like the drive needs replaced


----------



## Neutral12 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: Computer acting very slow after a crash*

I have tried removing and plugging back in the HDD. Also, when you say reset, do you mean format it? If that's the case, would I need to re-install windows?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Computer acting very slow after a crash*

No I said reseat not reset, I doubt reinstalling windows would work a new drive is what I recommend.


----------



## Neutral12 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: Computer acting very slow after a crash*

Ah ok, so in this case I'm going to need a new HDD then. 2.5" Laptop/Notebook HDD is the exact HDD I'm looking for?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Computer acting very slow after a crash*

You can get one here or at your favourite computer store Laptop Hard Drives - Newegg.com


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Computer acting very slow after a crash*

This really does sound like the hard drive is shot and your experience with Linux rather proves that as well.



Neutral12 said:


> I'm getting this message again when I accept the terms:
> 
> http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w177/Neutral12/IMG_20130627_151739_zpsd248c299.jpg
> 
> Does this mean the HDD has failed?


----------



## Neutral12 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: Computer acting very slow after a crash*

Problem solved! I went to Best Buy today, basically confirmed it was a HDD problem for free. From there I continued to buy a Seagate HDD 500 GB for only 53 bucks, put it in, reinstalled windows... And my laptop is an absolute speed demon now!

Thank you all so much that helped me figure out the issue, I really, REALLY appreciate it!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Computer acting very slow after a crash*

Great why not mark this solved in the first post under "Thread Tools" in the first post.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Computer acting very slow after a crash*

Hang on to the old HDD. I've found that sometimes, just sometimes, a defunct HDD where I've removed the HDDs circuit board and gently cleaned the contacts, will sometimes allow me to add it as a slave (or for a laptop, install in a USB external slave adapter and connect via a USB port), and recover old files from it. Modern HDDs are fairly rugged.


----------

